# rear suspension: shocks and airsprings?



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,
There is getting to be some considerable bounciness in the rear end of the allroad. I replaced the front bags with Arnotts only due to leaks. There must be shocks or struts on the rear that provide damping to the airsprings? What are the best replacement parts if so, and are there cheaper alternatives to OEM that still give good performance? I am keeping the air suspension for now.



_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 11:20 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: rear suspension: shocks and airsprings? (boyfriendmechanic)*

There are not any aftermarket dampers manufactured for the allroad. You will need to go with the factory stuff.
ALTHOUGH
I remember that Arnott was working on a replacement damper and that Bilstein was mentioned. I have not checked for it lately.


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: rear suspension: shocks and airsprings? (eurocars)*

Arnott does have replacement front and rear shocks for the allroad, sold in pairs.
They note that each strut (shock) comes with a "plug" for the factory air fitting that hooks to the factory struts. So, there is another part of the air suspension? fun! The the airsprings, the compressor, AND the struts themselves all hold air pressure??
wow. I will have to ask Arnott about how the air system can be eliminated in the replacement shocks, but I'm sure they know the why and they are easy to talk to.
happy new year!


----------

